# Chord Tone Practice



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Can you find these notes all over the fretboard?


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

Wonderful. Cant wait for the advanced level of this lesson.

I think getting your ear to recognize chord tones is the most import thing in improvising. That and these exercises force us to learn arpeggios, which for me, is a gateway to amazing stuff. Like this;





Thank you Robert!

C


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thank you


----------

